# is my board too long



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm about 5'11" and I got 156 per advice. I'd say chin/under chin level should be what you want to get. Longer is better for higher speeds, so if you're not looking for JUST that, go shorter.


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

*i'm 5ft 105lbs*

I'm 5 ft 105lbs and I ride a 143 cm, board. 148 cm doesn't seem outrageous, but honestly, it's what you are comfy with! I have ridden down to a 137cm. I would ask around friends to see if someone has something smaller for you to try out see see if it works out better for you. It could also be a stiffer board than you are used to.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

148 is a good size for a 138lbs person. 

Your chin is *not* a factor.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

your chin is only a factor when landing harshly and slamming it into your knee.... or in relation to potential frostbite. 

absolutely nothing to do with board size... board sizes are based on weight to height(center of gravity) ratios... bending too much board could potentially be a control problem for a shorter 140 lb'er while the same board could work out well for a taller 140'er.

if you're on a stiffer board you may want to consider a stiffer binding to get more response from your board.

i agree that 148 would be a good cruising board for a 135lb rider... my gf at 120 lbs and 5'3" rode a 149 burton feather perfectly fine, as well as a 2005 5150 dynasty.


----------

